# Simple Q: Adding additional hard drive

## bluesea

Hi all-  This may sound obvious (it does to me), but I'd like to confirm the procedure before I mess anything up....  

I'd like to add an additional hard drive to my machine.  There are many howto's about replacing a small disk with a large one, but all I want to do is stick another disk in there.

Can someone confirm that these are the correct steps:

1. Power off, plug in additional drive.

2. Power up, check BIOS for anything in particular, as long as drive is recognized?

3. Find new disk as hdb

4. Create mount point, e.g., /datastorage

5. Partition (likely one big partition for data/music storage) using fdisk.

6. Create filesystem (ext3 in my case).

7. Create /etc/fstab entry:

```

/dev/hdb    /datastorage   ext3  noatime 0 1

```

8. mount /datastorage, and enjoy.

Thanks for any feedback!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bluesea,

You only missed one step. 

Check the jumpers on both the master and slave drives.

Some drives have different setttings for only drive and master, so that has to be right on your old drive. 

The new drive needs to be set to slave. 

CS (for Cable Select) is only used in a few obscure systems.

----------

## widu

You probably don't have to do nothing with your bios, but yeap thats everything you have to do.

Edit:

Just plugged in a new harddisc yesterday and jumpered it as slave and forgot it anyway to mention here.  :Embarassed: 

----------

